# T-jet body mounting screw size?



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the specs/size of the body mounting screw on the AW/JL T-jet cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I bought 100 from McMaster-Carr a few years ago. I have the part number home if I can find it. If nobody has posted more info by the time I get home later I will post what I have, and you could look it up on their site and find out the dimensions that way...

I actually need some more myself...

--rick


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

*T-Jet screws*

[edited] Please read our TOS on commercial selling. Thanks


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I use #2-56 machine screws with tapered heads in most of my race cars. It allows the front of car to sit lower and not have the screw hit the track ot drag. You have to tap the hole but if you countersink the guide pin you can barely see the screw head. I know this isn't the question you asked but offer it as an alternative to stock screws.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

